

Yatse Removed from the Google Play Store - petepete
https://plus.google.com/116630648530850689477/posts/VcYWHTcZtaT

======
aaron695
TL;DR

Yatse is a remote.

Had pictures of copyrighted media in their examples.

Got removed from Google Play.

Personally I don't see an issue here. If you want to ride on the back of the
copyright infringement industry don't additionally play with fire.

------
tonypace
"Violation of the intellectual property and impersonation or deceptive
behavior provisions of the Content Policy"

How is that an acceptable removal notice? What intellectual property or
deceptive behavior does it refer to?

